# Irish Coffee



## Casper (Aug 12, 2013)

[FONT=&quot]An Irish woman of advanced age visited her physician to         ask his advice in[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Reviving her husband's libido.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
        'What about trying ******?' asked the doctor.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]'Not a chance', she said. 'He won't even take aspirin.'[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]'Not a problem,' replied the doctor. 'Give him an 'Irish         ******'. It's when you drop the ****** tablet into his coffee. He won't         even taste it.. Give it a try and call me in a week to let me know how         things went.'[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]It wasn't a week later when she called the doctor, who         directly inquired as to her progress. The poor dear exclaimed, 'Oh,         faith, bejaysus and begorrah![/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]T'was horrid! Just terrible, doctor!'[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]'Really? What happened?' asked the doctor.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]'Well, I did as you advised and slipped it in his coffee         and the effect was almost immediate. He jumped straight up, with a         twinkle in his eye and with his pants a-bulging fiercely! With one         swoop of his arm, he sent me cups and tablecloth flying, ripped me clothes         to tatters and took me then and there passionately on the tabletop! It         was a nightmare, I tell you, an absolute nightmare!'[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]'Why so terrible?' asked the doctor, 'Do you mean the         sex your husband provided wasn't good?'[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]'Feckin jaysus, 'twas the best sex I've had in 25 years!         But sure as I'm sittin here, I'll never be able to show me face in         Gloria Jean's again!'[/FONT]


----------



## Michael. (Aug 12, 2013)

That one is a classic.

The story can easily be modified to any country using a well known store or location.





.


----------

